

David Cameron loses Syria vote in Commons - wozniacki
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-23892783

======
joejohnson
But Obama says he'll go ahead solo:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/30/us/politics/obama-
syria.ht...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/30/us/politics/obama-syria.html)

~~~
samwilliams
My understanding is that it is also possible France would join in?

[http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/france-
militar...](http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/france-military-
ready-syria-needed-20103301)

~~~
wozniacki
Interesting how only eleven hours ago they were in favor of a "political
solution".

Source:

[http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/08/29/us-syria-crisis-
ho...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/08/29/us-syria-crisis-hollande-
idUSBRE97S0CU20130829)

~~~
samwilliams
Cameron said only yesterday that he 'would not stand by [and watch chemical
weapons be used in Syria]' [0]. Now he will 'respect will of the house [and
not perform the air strike]' [1]. While it is a slightly different situation
to what I understand of the french position, it is interesting to see how
quickly these things change nonetheless. (Note: I am not saying Cameron should
ignore the HoC vote!)

What is perhaps more interesting is the potential motivation for Miliband's
dissent. If Miliband's had supported action in Syria it would undoubtedly have
passed. Only ~10 days ago a number of well respected Labour shadow cabinet
members were voicing very strong dissaproval of his leadership [2]. A Yougov
poll yesterday showed that 50% of the public don't approve of any UK action in
Syria [3]. Could it be that Miliband's duty to act morally in the House could
be clouded by his urgent need for a short term popularity bump? Unclear, but a
concerning and not-that-unlikely thought. Side note: the difficulty
experienced finding any of the news relating the Miliband wobble shows just
how well this has played for him! It will be interesting to see just quite how
far he does jump in the polls...

[0]
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23864016](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23864016)

[1] [http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-
politics-23893203](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-23893203)

[2] [http://www.politics.co.uk/news/2013/04/16/while-heads-are-
tu...](http://www.politics.co.uk/news/2013/04/16/while-heads-are-turned-
miliband-faces-the-greatest-challenge)

[3] [http://yougov.co.uk/news/2013/08/28/syria-and-shadow-
iraq/](http://yougov.co.uk/news/2013/08/28/syria-and-shadow-iraq/)

EDIT: Links all got formatted onto a single line.

